# need comments for new heat-pump A/C



## ajainy (Jul 9, 2007)

1. I need to replace 20yr old existing heat pump. It's compressor is broken and service guy told me, it's needed to replace. I am getting different quotes, but I am not sure of which model. I know carrier/trane are on expensive side. I got quote for gibson model. Are they good?

2. Gibson model is basically A/C condenser (not heat pump). Contractor is suggesting me to use heat-strips only in winter and condenser in summer. 
I am not sure, whether i should agree with that? He said, it's going to be same efficient. I am confused. I read, heat pumps are more efficient.

I am in NJ, winter temp goes down to 10degrees..avg.


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 9, 2007)

I would stick with the heat pump. Current efficiencies mean that your cost per KW of heat should be 1/3 to 1/2 of what you would pay with strip heaters alone. It could even be consistantly higher with geothermal heat exchange.


----------



## subcoolman (Jul 20, 2007)

The Contractor is most likely quoting you the Gibson because that's what he sells. Call another Contractor, get another quote, and stick with the HP (replacing the bad compressor or the entire unit). Electric duct/plenum heat has it's place, but as a primary heat source NJ isn't one of them.

And if you plan on selling the house in the next 10 years or so you may just want to reconsider the Carrier/Trane question. Think "resale value".....


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 21, 2007)

I wouldn't mess around here, get the best. I have herd numerous complaints of heat pumps not performing but when I look at the malefactors name I don't even recognize it.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Ajainy:

Heat pumps can't produce heat below 27*; I'm sure your average winter temperature is well below that and any heat pump will automatically switch to heat strips anyway. I have heard of Gibson but I'm not familliar with that brand. If you want low cost with a 10 year gurantee you might look at Goodman (also known as Janitrol); they are an individually owned company and can do a lot of things others can't do.

Glenn


----------

